

In-Place Merge Sort Demystified - sytelus
https://xinok.wordpress.com/2014/08/17/in-place-merge-sort-demystified-2/

======
vtsrh
The article doesn't really explain merge _sort_ , but only merging two sorted
arrays.

~~~
qu4z-2
Is that, plus an understanding of the non-in-place merge sort algorithm not
enough to make a merge sort? I mean, you need to pick what basic understanding
you assume in any explanation.

EDIT: To be clear, I think it's an explanation of "You know how to merge sort,
but not how to do it in place? Here's how!"

